# Leonardsatz: Erregermaschine macht Schwierigkeiten



## Stefan1 (24 Juni 2012)

Hallo Leonard-Freunde

  Die Erregermaschine unseres Leonard-Satzes macht leider seit Ende März Schwierigkeiten:

  Am 22. März 2012 wurden alle 4 Kohlebürsten getauscht. Seitdem verschmutzt immer wieder der Kollektor so sehr, daß es zum Maschinenausfall kommt.

   Nur das Abziehen mit einem kleinen Abziehstein des von uns beauftragten Elektromotoren-Fachbetriebes bringt den „Leo“ wieder zum Laufen. 

Die Kohlebürsten erzeugen nur sehr wenig Funken. Die Erregermaschine läuft ohne große Vibrationen. 

Hier die Arbeitsschritte des von uns beauftragten Elektromotoren-Fachbetriebes seit 22. März 2012.

   22. März 2012:
  Kohlebürsten der Erregermaschine gewechselt.
  4 neue Kohlebürsten (IKS 10 x 16 x 32).
  Probelauf.

  27. April 2012:
  Erregermaschine abgebaut, gereinigt und ausgemessen.
  Anker neu auszentriert.
  Kollektor überdreht und ausgesägt.
  Lagerschild nachgearbeitet.
  Wicklungen neu isoliert.
  Kohlenhalter gereinigt, nachgearbeitet und eingestellt.
  4 neue Kohlebürsten (IKS 10 x 16 x 32).
  2 neue Kugellager, diverse Kleinteile.
  Erregermaschine aufgesetzt, ausgerichtet, angeschlossen.
  Probelauf.

   21. Juni 2012:
  Kupplungsstern erneuert.
  1x Kupplungsstern ROTEX, gelb, Größe 38
Kupplung neu ausgerichtet.

Wer weiß Rat? 

Vielen Dank,
Stefan

P.S. 
Hier die 2 Bilder der Erregermaschine sowie die Originalrechnung des "Leo" aus dem Jahre 1958: 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen Leonardsatz.pdf


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 Juni 2012)

Was für ein Schmutz setzt sich da denn ab?
Bei Kohleabrieb vlt. Kohlebürsten mit einem nicht passenden Härtegrad.

Ist es um den ganzen Umfang verschmutzt, oder ungleichmäßig?

Was war denn der Grund warum im März die Kohlen getauscht wurden: Wegen Verschleiß, oder bestand das Problem auch damals schon?
Allerdings wenn dein Elektromaschinenbauer schon nicht weiter weiß, wird eine Ferndiagnose sicher auch nicht erfolgreicher sein.


----------



## Stefan1 (24 Juni 2012)

Guten Abend Thomas,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Natürlich ist eine Ferndiagnose nicht sehr einfach, aber vielleicht bekommt man doch auf diese Weise einen hilfreichen Hinweis zur Störungssuche bei dieser selten gewordenen Technik und den ebenfalls selten gewordenen Fachkundigen.

Der Grund für den vorzeitigen Tausch der Kohlen im März diesen Jahres war, daß wir immer ca. 1 Jahr lang mit einem Kohlensatz ausgekommen sind. Das war also im Prinzip ein propylaxischer Austausch, obwohl die Kohlen noch einiges an Material besaßen.

Der sich absetzenden Schmutz, der zum Maschinenausfall führt, ist tiefschwarz und erinnert an Graphit.

Der ganze Umfang, d.h. die Berührungsfläche der Kohlen mit dem Kollektor, ist in diesem Fall gleichmäßig verschmutzt.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 Juni 2012)

Und vorher habt ihr immer die Kohlebürsten gleichen Typs eingebaut? Denn das ist doch schon verdächtig wenn das Problem erst seit der Reparatur erstmals aufgetreten ist.

Strom-mäßig wurde alles durchgemessen?


----------



## Stefan1 (24 Juni 2012)

Hallo Thomas,

ich werde morgen in den Rechnungen schauen, bzw. beim Elektromaschinenbauer klären, seitwann die Kohlebürsten dieses gleichen Typs eingebaut werden. 

Vor der Rep. wurde sie auch schon verwendet, daß weiß ich daher, weil ich die alten Kohlen bei der Rep. zurückbehalten habe.

Bei der nächsten Störung werde ich zunächst nichts verändern, sondern erst durchmessen lassen.

Ich werde dazu weiter berichten,

bis dahin erstmal vielen Dank!
Stefan


----------



## Stefan1 (24 Juni 2012)

Nachtrag:

Bezeichnung auf den neuen (ab 22.3.2012) und alten ausgetauschten Kohlen: 306

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Stefan1 (25 Juni 2012)

Nachtrag II:

Hier zwei sehr interessante Beiträge zum Erscheinungsbild von Kohlebürsten im Zusammenspiel mit Kollektoren.

Ich werde versuchen, an unserer Erregermaschine den Kollektor und die Kohlebürsten zu fotografieren.


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Stefan1 (25 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

hier einige Bilder des betreffenden Kollektors und der ausgetauschten Kohlen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## winnman (25 Juni 2012)

die Bilder sind eigentlich OK, ev die Kohlen geringfügig zu weich.

Wie zeigen sich die Ausfälle?
Warum kommst du zu der Erkenntniss das ein Fehler vorliegt?

Schauen die Kollektoren auf dem gesamten Umfang gleich aus?

Tritt das Problem am Generator oder am Motor auf?


----------



## Stefan1 (26 Juni 2012)

Hallo Winnman:

1.) Wie zeigen sich die Ausfälle? Schauen die Kollektoren auf dem gesamten Umfang gleich aus?

Der sich absetzenden Schmutz, der zum Maschinenausfall führt, ist tiefschwarz und erinnert an Graphit.

Der ganze Umfang, d.h. die GESAMTE Berührungsfläche der Kohlen mit dem Kollektor, ist in diesem Fall gleichmäßig verschmutzt.

2.) Warum kommst du zu der Erkenntniss das ein Fehler vorliegt?

Weil dadurch der ELDRO-Bremszylinder nicht freigegeben wird und somit der Arbeitsmotor nicht läuft.

3.) Tritt das Problem am Generator oder am Motor auf? 

Das Problem tritt NUR an der Erregermaschine auf, der restliche Leonard-Satz und auch der Arbeitsmotor ist ohne jegliche Störung.

Die Fa. Schunk hat einen Ortstermin vereinbart.

Gruß
Stefan

P.S.

Anbei noch einige weitere Bilder unseres Leos.


----------



## winnman (26 Juni 2012)

Wo lagert sich der Schmutz ab?
Ist das Kohlenabrieb oder irgendwie Ölig?
Nutzen sich die Kohlen übermäßig ab?
Wurden Lüftungsschlitze irgendwie verändert?
Wie wird der ELDRO angesteuert; bringt die Erregermaschien dann keine Spannung oder, . . .?

sg Gerhard


----------



## Stefan1 (26 Juni 2012)

Wo lagert sich der Schmutz ab?: Auf den Berührungsflächen der Kohlebürsten des Kollektors.

Ist das Kohlenabrieb oder irgendwie Ölig?: Ähnlich Graphitabrieb, leicht schmierig.

Nutzen sich die Kohlen übermäßig ab?: Habe ich nicht den Eindruck. Anbei einige Bilder der Kohlebürsten.

Wurden Lüftungsschlitze irgendwie verändert?: Nein.

Wie wird der ELDRO angesteuert?: Der ELDRO löst nicht nicht aus seiner Bremsstellung, wenn die Erregermaschine nicht funktioniert.

Hier noch 2 Bilder des Kollektors von heute.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Stefan1 (26 Juni 2012)

Hier die Bilder der ausgetauschten Kohlebürsten.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## thomass5 (27 Juni 2012)

Stefan1 schrieb:


> Der Grund für den vorzeitigen Tausch der Kohlen im März diesen Jahres war, daß wir immer ca. 1 Jahr lang mit einem Kohlensatz ausgekommen sind. Das war also im Prinzip ein propylaxischer Austausch, obwohl die Kohlen noch einiges an Material besaßen.





> Vor der Rep. wurde sie auch schon verwendet, daß weiß ich daher, weil ich die alten Kohlen bei der Rep. zurückbehalten habe.



Hast du die Kohlen noch und könntest diese eventuell einbauen wenn sie noch genug "Fleisch" haben? 

Thomas


----------



## winnman (27 Juni 2012)

Also die Erregermaschine liefert keine Spannung.
Ist die als selbsterregter Nebenschlussgenerator geschaltet oder gibt es eine Fremderregung?

Nur durch den Abrieb sollte es eigentlich in beiden Fällen nicht zu Ausfällen kommen.
Wenn der Abrieb tatsächlich so leitfähige Verbindungen schafft dass die Spannung nicht erreicht wird, dann sollte es zu thermischen Spuren kommen.

Daher sagt meine Glaskugel: eher irgendwelche Kontaktfehler, lose Klemmen oder Kohlen die nach Abnützung zu geringen Kontaktdruck erzeugen(Anschlußleitung bleibt irgendwo hängen, Feder schwach, Feder steht irgendwo an, . . .), ev Kurzschluss der Nebenschlusswicklung.

Wie gesagt ist aus meiner Glaskugel.

bei reinem Nebenschluss: welche Klemmenspannung bei Nenndrehzahl, stimmt die Polarität. Was passiert wenn du kurz mit einer Batterie die Nebenschlusswicklung mit der richtigen Polarität versorgst (bei Nenndrehzahl)?


Bitte halte uns auf dem laufenden.

sg Gerhard


----------



## Stefan1 (27 Juni 2012)

Hallo Thomas,

dies habe ich schon probiert. Hat leider nichts positives gebracht, denn es kam wieder zum Ausfall.

Ich hatte schon die Vermutung, daß zwar Type "306" auf den Kohlen steht, jedoch der Hersteller einen Fabrikationsfehler bei der Charge begangen hat.

Nun bin ich aber jetzt der Meinung, daß die Kohlen vielleicht zu "weich" sind?

Am Freitag schaut die Fa. Schunk vorbei...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Stefan1 (27 Juni 2012)

Hallo Gerhard,

soweit ich im Bilde bin, ist unsere Erregermaschine als selbsterregter Nebenschlussgenerator geschaltet.

Kontaktfehler?
lose  Klemmen?
Anschlußleitung bleibt irgendwo hängen?
Feder schwach?
Feder  steht irgendwo an?
Kurzschluss der Nebenschlusswicklung?
Klemmenspannung bei Nenndrehzahl?
Polarität?
Was passiert wenn kurz mit einer Batterie die  Nebenschlusswicklung mit der richtigen Polarität versorgt wird (bei  Nenndrehzahl)?

Ich schließe diese Dinge aus dem Grunde aus, da die Erregermaschine erst gerade aus der Reparatur gekommen und durch unseren Elektromotorenfachbetrieb wieder eingebaut wurde. Die waren schon mehrfach im Anschluß hier (1x sogar sonntags morgens), weil wir sie zur Nachbesserung vergattert hatten. Leider sind sie wohl mit ihrem "Latain" am Ende. Trotzdem leite ich dies an die Leute weiter, bin da als Laie etwas überfragt. 

Wie bereits geschrieben, am Freitag schaut die Fa. Schunk hier deswegen vorbei.

Übrigens lief der Leo vor dem vorsorglichen Austausch der Kohlen im März 2012 seit 1 Jahr störungsfrei! 
Ende März 2011 lag die Störung, die wir jetzt haben, bereits schonmal vor!

Es wurden daher am 01.04.2011 folgende Arbeiten durchgeführt:
Erregermaschine abgeklemmt und abgebaut
Kupplung abgezogen und ausgebaut
Wicklungen ausgemessen
Anker neu zentriert
Kollektor überdreht und ausgesägt
Kohlenhalter gereinigt
Wicklungen neu isoliert
2 Kugellager und diverses Kleinmaterial neu 
Erregermaschine aufgebaut, ausgerichtet und angeschlossen
Probelauf

Also im Prinzip identisch zur jetzigen Reparatur (durch den gleichen Fachbetrieb). 

Anbei noch drei Bilder: 

1. Steuerstand für den Leo
2. "silber" unser Eldo-Bremszylinder, "blau" unser Drehstrommotor 38 PS als Ersatzantrieb, "gelb" unsere Bremse
3. unser Gleichstrom-Arbeitsmotor 56 PS, der vom Leo versorgt wird 







Gruß
Stefan


----------



## winnman (28 Juni 2012)

bin schon neugirig was die finden werden


----------



## Sockenralf (28 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
das wird davon abhängen, WER denn kommt.

Kommt ein 400€-Rentner: kein Problem für ihn, das kennt er aus der Jugend und hat sich daran oft die Hände aufgerissen und die Finger geschwärzt.

Kommt ein frisch-geprüfter Techniker mit 1er-Zeugniss: nach dem Staunen, was das denn für ein tolles Teil ist fängt er an in Büchern zu blättern 


MfG


----------



## blimaa (28 Juni 2012)

Hmm ich tippe auch auf zu weiche Kohelen und eventuell die Lüftungsschlitze verstopft, falsch wieder angebaut oder so was. Das mit den zu weichen Kohlen hatten wir auch schon mal an einem alten Gleichstrommotor.
Bin ebenfalls gespannt was die herausfinden. 
Gruss blimaa


----------



## Sockenralf (29 Juni 2012)

Hallo,

wie sieht´s aus????????

Normale Leute haben heute schon lange hitzefrei!!

Kniet ihr immer noch am Leo und seit ratlos? 


MfG


----------



## Stefan1 (30 Juni 2012)

Hallo Leo-Freunde 

Wie angekündigt, war heute der sehr freundliche Herr der Fa. Schunk (Bereich Industrie- und Bahn-Technik) bei uns vor Ort.

Folgendes stellte er fest:


Kohlentype in Ordnung
Belüftung in Ordnung
Raumklima in Ordnung
Anschlüsse in Ordnung
Funkenentwicklung der Kohlen in Ordnung
beidseitige Lagerung in Ordnung
einzelne Lamellen des Kollektors, die voneinander mit Glimmer isoliert wären, besäßen nicht mehr die richtige Verspannung und würden so im Betrieb eine Unwicht des gesamten Kollektors auslösen
seine Empfehlungen: weiterhin den Kollektor behutsam händisch abziehen und mit dem Problem leben oder
einen weiteren, ihm gut bekannten, Elektromotoren-Fachbetrieb in unserer Nachbarstadt (Konkurrenz zu unserem bisherigen Fachbetrieb) hinzuziehen.
Ich habe unseren bisherigen Fachbetrieb von diesem Ausgang unterrichtet. Die Antwort war von dort, daß dieses Problem der Kollektor-Lamellen nicht sein könnte. Wäre dem trotzdem so, dann würden uns schon längst die Lamellen "um die Ohren geflogen sein". 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## edison (2 Juli 2012)

Hallo Stefan,

welch ein Zufall - letztes Wochenende durfte ich euren Leo kurz begutachten (ich war mit Frau und Kind euer Gast und wollte euren Leo mal anschauen  )
Intressehalber Google ich gerade die von Euch angesprochenen Probleme und finde hier Deinen Thread.
Wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand?

Ich kenne hier in der Region 2 sehr gute Elektromotorenbauer, bei einem davon bist Du sicherlich bereits Kunde - empfehlen kann ich beide.
Hast Du schonmal versuchsweise eine Langlebige (alte) / einer problembehaftete (neue) Kohle als Stift auf einem Blatt Papier benutzt?
Dabei lassen sich weichere Kohlen sehr gut feststellen.
Auch mit Schunk habe ich bisher nur beste Erfahrungen gemacht.

Zuverlässiger / Langlebiger wie solch ein Leonardsatz ist ein moderner Thyristorsatz sicherlich nicht.
Gleichstrommotore gehören zu meinem Tagesgeschäft, nur einen Leonardsatz hatte ich bisher noch nicht im aktiven Betrieb gesehen.
Gerne können wir mal Telefonieren wenn Interesse besteht, eventuell liegt der Fehler ja auch ganz wo anders.

Sascha


----------



## Stefan1 (3 Juli 2012)

Hallo Sascha,

das ist ja toll! So klein ist die Welt. 

Bitte sende mir per PN deine Telefonnummer. 



Stefan1 schrieb:


> einen weiteren, ihm gut bekannten, Elektromotoren-Fachbetrieb in unserer Nachbarstadt (Konkurrenz zu unserem bisherigen Fachbetrieb) hinzuziehen.



Heute war ein sehr freundlicher Herr dieses Unternehmens vor Ort. Er schloß sich u.a. der Meinung der Fa. Schunk an, daß die Kohlen in Ordnung seien.

Schädliche Schwingungen oder Vibrationen konnte er mittels digitalem Meßgerät ausschließen.  

Leider sei sein LEO-Spezi z.Zt. im Urlaub. Daher findet noch ein weiters Treffen statt.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## winnman (4 Juli 2012)

Also "lockere" Kollektorlammellen würde ich auf Grund der au den gesamten Umfang gleichmäßigen Ablagerunges-spuren ausschließen.

Vergleich der aktuellen Kohlen mit den abgenützen mittels Papier -  Strichprobe auf gleiche "Weichheit" kann mal nicht schaden, wird aber wohl keine deutlichen Unterschiede bringen. (mach das aber trotzdem!)

Hast du Stromlaufpläne der Anlage die du hier mal hochladen kannst? Insbesonders des Erregerkreises.

Mir Stosst folgendes auf:

Durch Verschutzung kommt es zum Ausfall der "Erregerspannung" ohne merkbare "Schmorspuren"

Da stimmt irgend etwas anderes nicht, daher meine Frage nach den Plänen, ev lässt sich das Problem da einkreisen.

sg Gerhard


----------



## Stefan1 (9 August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

die erste LEO-Störung seit dem 24.06.12 ist gestern aufgetreten!

Abfall der Geschwindigkeit unseres Gleichstrom-Arbeitsmotors bis zum automatischen Abschalten:

Abziehen des Kollektors sowie dabei eher zufälliges Berühren der Feder des am einfachsten zugänglichen Kohlehalters durch meine Kollegen und mich, brachte für kurze Zeit Abhilfe. Leider trat dann die Störung wieder auf.

Der  herbeigerufene Monteur unseres bisherigen Elektromaschinenbetriebes  berührte ebenfalls diese Feder und  schon lief der LEO wieder.

Kurze Zeit später, erfolgt eine Geschwindigkeitssteigerung der Gleichstrom-Arbeitsmotors! Manuelles Einregeln der Geschwindigkeit war nicht mehr möglich, so daß ich den NOT-AUS betätigen mußte.

Nun haben wir den Monteur darauf festgenagelt, daß es an dieser besagten Feder liegen muß! Dieser teilte zunächst nicht unsere Ansicht, führte die Arbeiten aber wunschgemäß aus:

Es wurde der Erregergenerator ausgebaut, der Kollektor fein abgezogen,  sowie alle 4 vier Federn in einer höheren Federstärke/Anpressdruck  eingebaut.

Nach Wiedereinbau, problemloser Lauf über 5 Stunden hinweg.

Anbei ein Bild vom Probelauf heute mittag.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## winnman (10 August 2012)

Ja könnte schon die Ursache sein. Passt zu deinen Symptomen.

Aber jetzt darauf achten, dass Kohleverschleiss und Kollektoreintiefungen nicht zu groß werden durch zu viel Anpressdruck!


----------

